# Come il fumo negli occhi



## Petitegirl

Io sono una studente d'italiano e oggi il professore ha lascitao un compito per tradurre alcune espressione idiomatiche

Questo él il primo dúbio:

La signora Marina vede sua nuora *come il fumo negli occhi, *Che significa il fumo begli occhi in spagnolo?

Puo essere: La señora Marina ve a su nuera con malos ojos? =(


----------



## karunavera

Allora Petit, ti faccio un esempio: il fumo negli occhi è irritante e fastidioso, ragion per cui dire che la signora Maria vede sua nuora *come il* *fumo negli occhi* equivale a dire che non la sopporta, la trova fastidiosa ed irritante!
Baci da Napoli!!!
Qual'è l'espressione equivalente in spagnolo?


----------



## Silvia10975

Petitegirl said:


> Io sono una studentessa d'italiano e oggi il professore ha lasciato un compito di tradurre alcune espressioni idiomatiche
> 
> Questo é il primo dubbio:
> 
> La signora Marina vede sua nuora *come il fumo negli occhi, *Che significa il fumo negli occhi in spagnolo?
> 
> Puo essere: La señora Marina ve a su nuera con malos ojos? =(


Espero no te molesten las correcciones 
No conozco la frase correspondiente en español, pero es seguro que la suegra no la soporta... 
Ciao, SIlvia.


----------



## Petitegirl

s10975 said:


> Espero no te molesten las correcciones
> No conozco la frase correspondiente en español, pero es seguro que la suegra no la soporta...
> Ciao, SIlvia.


 
Grazie Silvia!! Me ayuda mucho que me corrijas!!


----------



## Silvia10975

No hay de qué, y tú haz lo mismo conmigo por favor.
Pero nos hemos quedado con la duda de la frase que le corresponde en español 
En italiano tu traducción _ver con mal ojo _se parece mucho a "non vede di buon occhio" (que sin embargo tiene un sentido similar a la otra de tu tarea). ¿Hay algo parecido con humo y ojos?


----------



## karunavera

El Tam pone:
essere come il fumo negli occhi= ver con malos ojos.
Pues tu traduccion Petit es correcta!


----------



## Cristina.

karunavera said:


> El Tam pone:
> *essere* come il fumo negli occhi=* ver* con malos ojos.o ancora meglio, no ver con buenos ojos, almeno in Spagna.


 
Butta via il Tam!
Non ho visto questa traduzione nel Tam, nemmeno con "vedere".
vedere di buon/mal occhio:ver con buen/mal ojo.
Non ho trovato nessuna traduzione del genere, neanche una traduzione plausibile nello spagnolo di Spagna.
Dal Tam:
vedere come fumo negli occhi: tener sentado en la boca del estómago
(in castigliano non esiste questa espressione, bensì "sentar como una patada en el estómago o più frequentemente en los coj.."

Pensandoci un pochino, una possibile traduzione sarebbe:
"Doña Marina no ve a su nuera con buenos ojos" , più usata, a mio parere che "ver con malos ojos".


----------



## freakit

Pero "ver con malos ojos" creo se refiera màs a cuando todavìa no conoces bien una persona. 
Verla con "el humo echado en los ojos" es cuando ya la conoces mejor y sigues sin aguantarla. 
Mi novieta, que es de Zamora, siempre me dice "me sento como una patada nel c..." cuando no se encuentra bien...


----------



## sabrinita85

freakit said:


> Pero "ver con malos ojos" creo se refier*e* màs a cuando todavìa no conoces bien una persona.
> Verla con "el humo echado en los ojos" es cuando ya la conoces mejor y sigues sin aguantarla.
> Mi novieta, que es de Zamora, siempre me dice "me s*i*ento como una patada *e*n el c..." cuando no se encuentra bien...


Uhm, che finezza! 

En toh caso, aquí estamos buscando una expresión equivalente a "come il fumo negli occhi" que no es exactamente "encontrarse a disgusto".


----------



## Neuromante

Resultar molesto¿?

Sabrinita:
¿En _toh_ caso?


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Sabrinita:
> ¿En _toh_ caso?


Economia, Neuro! Economia!


----------



## Silvia10975

E, economicamente parlando, sarebbe un'abbreviazione di _todo_? Un abbreviazione che si usa nella regione dove vivi?


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, è un'abbreviazione di _todo_, non proprio presente sul DRAE 

En mi región? Uy qué va! Aquí hablan perfecto... sólo que mi compañero de piso es andaluz, y aspira todo, pero todo todo, eh!
Y como estoy muy a contacto con él y otros andaluces, pues a veces hablo como ellos... y lo peor... ME GUSTA!


----------



## freakit

Bueno, que en León hablen perfecto... 
¿Te has hecho ya leonesista?

L'Ambruzzi mi traduce _gettare polvere agli occhi_ con Embaucar, però non è lo stesso.
No consigo de encotrar una definición adapta en ningún sitio.


----------



## sabrinita85

freakit said:


> Bueno, que en León hablen perfecto...
> ¿Te has hecho ya leonesista?


Bueno bueno 
A mí me parece que hablan perfecto!




> L'Ambruzzi mi traduce _gettare polvere agli occhi_ con Embaucar, però non è lo stesso.
> No consigo de encotrar una definición adapta en ningún sitio.


Yo tampoco.
Es que creo que no hay una expresión que encaje perfectamente... Pero a ver, igual la encontramos!


----------



## Cristina.

freakit said:


> Pero "ver con malos ojos" creo se refiera màs a cuando todavìa no conoces bien a una persona. Es al contrario, la ves con malos ojos cuando no la soportas, cuando no la tragas, no antes de conocerla.
> Verla con "el humo echado en los ojos" es cuando ya la conoces mejor y sigues sin aguantarla.Esa expresión no se usa en España.
> Mi novieta, que es de Zamora, siempre me dice "me sentó como una patada nel c..." cuando no se encuentra bien...


 
Ya he dicho que los/las españoles/as somos muuuy malhablados/as.
Coj/coñ son intercambiables.
Una mujer dirá "me sentó como una patada en los coj/en el coñ."
Un hombre, obvaimente, solo dirá "me sentó como una patada en los coj."
Ver con malos ojos (aquí también un español y una argentina prefieren la expresión "no ver con buenos ojos")


----------



## freakit

Cristina. said:


> Ya he dicho que los/las españoles/as somos muuuy malhablados/as.
> Coj/coñ son intercambiables.
> Una mujer dirá "me sentó como una patada en los coj/en el coñ."
> Un hombre, obvaimente, solo dirá "me sentó como una patada en los coj."
> Ver con malos ojos (aquí también un español y una argentina prefieren la expresión "no ver con buenos ojos")



Ah, bueno Cristina, puse "ver con malos ojos" en el sentido italiano  como también hice con la traducción literal de "como el humo echado en los ojos"  jeje, ya sé que no son expresiones españolas 
Pero mi novieta siempre me dice "me _sento _con  una patada en el xxxx" cuando está medio deprimida. Y a mi me toca mimarla (poder de las quejas femeninas)


----------



## Breogan

freakit said:


> Pero "ver con malos ojos" creo se refiera màs a cuando todavìa no conoces bien una persona.
> Verla con "el humo echado en los ojos" es cuando ya la conoces mejor y sigues sin aguantarla.
> Mi novieta, que es de Zamora, siempre me dice "me sento como una patada nel c..." cuando no se encuentra bien...




-Entonces:

_La Señora Marina *no traga* a su nuera_. 
(En este caso seguro que ya la conoce. )

-Otra opción y sin expresión concreta:

_La Señora Marina no puede ver a su nuera_. 
(A mí cuando me entra el humo en los ojos tampoco me deja ver .)


----------



## sabrinita85

Breogan said:


> -Entonces:
> 
> _La Señora Marina *no traga* a su nuera_.
> (En este caso seguro que ya la conoce. )
> 
> -Otra opción y sin expresión concreta:
> 
> _La Señora Marina no puede ver a su nuera_.
> (A mí cuando me entra el humo en los ojos tampoco me deja ver .)


Olé,
creo que *no tragar* es lo que buscábamos!!!!
Qué bien!!!


----------



## Cristina.

Breogan, lo de " no tragar" fue lo primero que pensé,esto demuestra que "no tragar a alguien" es muy usado en España, pero luego cuando vi el Laura Tam (tampoco es la "Biblia") encontré esto:

No tragar : non sopportare, non poter vedere,avere/stare sullo stomaco, avere qualcuno in disgrazia, stare sull'anima, quel ragazzo non lo digerisco, non patire né cotto né crudo.

Nada de occhi ni de fumo.
No sé si los italianos piensan que la expresión objeto del thread sea extrapolable a estas expresiones italianas, y, por tanto, a 'no tragar'.
Creo que la más literal es: non lo digerisco .
Yo siempre he escuchado : non lo sopporto (no creo que sea lo mismo que "vedere come il fumo negli occhi")


----------



## sabrinita85

No son iguales, es cierto, pero me parece que es la que más se acerca, junto a "no ver con buenos ojos".


----------



## Silvia10975

Mi opinión:
Creo que _non la sopporta_ es la traducción coloquial más cercana al _vedere come il fumo negli occhi_ (el humo es muy molesto ), pero si Petitegirl buscaba algo más formal, mejor _no ver con buenos ojos_.
 Silvia.


----------



## Cristina.

"No ver con buenos ojos".
En España se usa más "no tragar" que "no ver con buenos ojos".
Pienso que "no tragar" es más popular y acentúa más la animadversión contra el sujeto. "No ver con buenos ojos" es más protocolario, más fino.

Vamos, que "no tragar" sería como "no ver ni en pintura" y es difícil que haya cambio de parecer. Se aplica sobre todo a personas.
"No ver con buenos ojos" puede ser al principio y luego cambiar de opinión. Se aplica tanto a cosas como a personas, más bien a cosas (Manuel no ve con buenos ojos la operación, el negocio, el plan, etc.)

PD:
Ahora que me doy cuenta, ya lo había dicho en el post 16 (lo de "no tragar")
Ah, scusa  Freakit, avevo fatto una cattiva lettura (había leído cuando no conoces a una persona).
Sì, hai ragione, no ver con buenos ojos es más bien al principio, cuando no conoces *bien* a una persona.


----------



## Elisabetha76

Petitegirl said:


> Io sono una studente d'italiano e oggi il professore ha lascitao un compito per tradurre alcune espressione idiomatiche
> 
> Questo él il primo dúbio:
> 
> La signora Marina vede sua nuora *come il fumo negli occhi, *Che significa il fumo begli occhi in spagnolo?
> 
> Puo essere: La señora Marina ve a su nuera con malos ojos? =(


¿Y no podría ser que no la traga? así lo diríamos en Sevilla


----------



## freakit

Cristina. said:


> "No ver con buenos ojos".
> En España se usa más "no tragar" que "no ver con buenos ojos".
> Pienso que "no tragar" es más popular y acentúa más la animadversión contra el sujeto. "No ver con buenos ojos" es más protocolario, más fino.
> 
> Vamos, que "no tragar" sería como "no ver ni en pintura" y es difícil que haya cambio de parecer. Se aplica sobre todo a personas.
> "No ver con buenos ojos" puede ser al principio y luego cambiar de opinión. Se aplica tanto a cosas como a personas, más bien a cosas (Manuel no ve con buenos ojos la operación, el negocio, el plan, etc.)
> 
> PD:
> Ahora que me doy cuenta, ya lo había dicho en el post 16 (lo de "no tragar")
> Ah, scusa  Freakit, avevo fatto una cattiva lettura (había leído cuando no conoces a una persona).
> Sì, hai ragione, no ver con buenos ojos es más bien al principio, cuando no conoces *bien* a una persona.



¡No te preocupes, el importante es que hemos conseguido de entender como traducirlo!


----------



## _forumuser_

Buongiorno,

Credo che il modo di dire originario (corretto?) sia "come il fumo *a*gli occhi": 

"...quasi inadoprabile de' loro albagiosi dottori era stata per me come il fumo agli occhi." (Giovanni Papini, _La seconda nascita_, 1958).​


----------



## Cristina.

Elisabetha76 said:


> ¿Y no podría ser que no la traga? así lo diríamos en Sevilla


Y en Madrid, eso fue lo primero que se me pasó por la cabeza.
Con esto se demuestra que es verdad lo que dije.
Es muy socorrido decir "No trago a mi suegra".


----------



## Neuromante

Y en Canarias también es lo normal (Ambas dos cosas)


----------



## RockyBalboa

No la puede ver! La Sra. *no puede ver* a su nuera, *no la banca* (esta expresión quizás es muy argentina).


----------



## karunavera

_forumuser_ said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> Credo che il modo di dire originario (corretto?) sia "come il fumo *a*gli occhi":
> 
> "...quasi inadoprabile de' loro albagiosi dottori era stata per me come il fumo agli occhi." (Giovanni Papini, _La seconda nascita_, 1958).
> Non conosco l'opera a cui fai riferimento ma credo si tratti di quello che generalmente viene definito "licenza poetica"; di sicuro non è linguaggio colloquiale. Ho sempre detto e sentito dire NEGLI occhi.​


----------

